# Fromm’s might be causing some issues?



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

Our puppy has been switching over to Fromm’s the last few week. She was on another dry kibble but I read more about the brand here (Hill’s Science Diet - recommendation, we didn’t pick it) didn’t like it, and decided to switch to Fromm’s instead. We also just ordered Just Food for pets and we’re going to use that for 50% of her meals. 

But.. our puppy never has gas and she has the worst gas lately. She just finished switching over foods today. What should I do? I love the brand and what everyone here says about it. And we have a huge (and very expensive) bag left! Is it her detoxing from her last food? Will it stop eventually?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have had 2 now that just didnt do well on Fromm. Sounds goid in theory but my dogs do better on Victor


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Could be detoxing, could be something in the food she doesn't handle very well. Do you give probiotics? What are her poops like? 



When switching kibble I always start off with the smallest bag I can buy in case the dog doesn't like it or doesn't react well to the food. Also larger bags tend to go rancid long before the dog eats all the food, this is why I think a lot of owners end up with a dog who gobbles a new food down at first then a few weeks in stops eating it. The fats in kibble start to go rancid the moment you open the bag and expose it to oxygen.


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Id switch off of Fromm. Theres really no reason to feed it when there are better foods out there for the same price or cheaper. Fromm also showed that they dont know how to properly formulate their products when this whole DCM thing broke out and their band aid fixes with lack of veterinary nutritionists formulating their foods became clear.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

When we were using Fromm Gold LBP for Steel, he had the worst gas. We moved to Muenster Milling Fish recipe and his stools stayed firm and he had less gas. I'm actually transitioning to Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach since it still has an appropriate Calhos ratio for him and my female does well on Salmon. I've been in search of a good food for both of them for a while. Some dogs do well on certain foods, others don't. If you haven't stayed on it for very long, you could wait it out and see. Maybe some goat's milk or probiotic to see if it helps with the gas issue.


----------



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

Bramble said:


> Could be detoxing, could be something in the food she doesn't handle very well. Do you give probiotics? What are her poops like?
> 
> When switching kibble I always start off with the smallest bag I can buy in case the dog doesn't like it or doesn't react well to the food. Also larger bags tend to go rancid long before the dog eats all the food, this is why I think a lot of owners end up with a dog who gobbles a new food down at first then a few weeks in stops eating it. The fats in kibble start to go rancid the moment you open the bag and expose it to oxygen.


I don’t give her probiotics but I have some. I give the same brand to my cat but the cat kind obviously. Her poops are solid, sometimes brown, sometimes a dark yellow/brown. 

Could anyone recommend another food we can switch to? She’s 6 months old now so maybe just adult food? I might try waiting it out to see if she was just adjusting and then switch to a smaller bag of what you guys suggest.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

germanshepowner said:


> I don’t give her probiotics but I have some. I give the same brand to my cat but the cat kind obviously. Her poops are solid, sometimes brown, sometimes a dark yellow/brown.
> 
> Could anyone recommend another food we can switch to? She’s 6 months old now so maybe just adult food? I might try waiting it out to see if she was just adjusting and then switch to a smaller bag of what you guys suggest.



Dog food Advisor is a good place to start. I feed raw so have not kept up with all the various kibble options available.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Some dogs digestion’s systems are sensitive then others. if you give some time to adjust and still gassy then I would switch. You can try the honest kitchen perfect form to help with gas and soothe the digestion system during the transition. I like fromm and victor. With all this grainfree issues I switched to the fromm grain recipes and rotate with Victor I always add fresh meat dehydrated patties. It depends on how they do with it. I fed fancy feast canned cat food - not the best even though they looked the best- to my cats since they were kittens everyday for 19 years and they were never sick and passed of old age between 18-19 years of age. 
https://www.thehonestkitchen.com/perfect-form


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Sometimes even the best, most organic most expensive dog food does not do well for a dog - so all in all, it depends on the dog. My dog was once on Muenster fish formula, the ingredients are top notch and the price was high for a 30lb bag (I got a 50% discount). My dog was terrible when he was on it: suddenly itchy, itchy, super itchy. Stools were almost never solid. It was ugly.

Now we're on Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete, chicken flavour. He usually prefers fish but he likes this one a lot. The products are cage-free and lots and lots of fruits amd vegetables including blueberry, pumpkin, cale, spinach. He's doing exceptionally well and the price is half of Muenster's.

Again, as long as food is okay, AND your dog does good on it and likes it, you should probably stay with it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with Fromm but their formulas are different. Which one is she on? Mine were both on Four Star with grains. My older dog has developed ulcers. We don’t know why but I switched her food and so far it’s working. Something in her diet disagreed with her. We still don’t know if it’s the food. I was also giving her goat milk kefir, coconut oil and several different topper style foods. The problem with Fromm is that many of their foods contain chicken protein and pea protein. Dogs who have eaten chicken based protein their whole lives can develop an allergy to it. Chicken seems to be more common because most puppy foods contain chicken.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

mmags said:


> Id switch off of Fromm. Theres really no reason to feed it when there are better foods out there for the same price or cheaper. Fromm also showed that they dont know how to properly formulate their products when this whole DCM thing broke out and their band aid fixes with lack of veterinary nutritionists formulating their foods became clear.


Do you have a link to that? This is the first I heard about it. They were very helpful to me when my dog first got sick and I contacted them about diet.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I raised my one GSD pup on Fromm about 3 years ago and she did great. My GSD pup from last year could not tolerate it. It all depends on the pup.


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

The only problem I see with people saying a food is good or is bad is that you need to back up a claim with legitimate evidence. Saying the ingredients look good and its family owned and blah blah doesnt make it a good food. I dont know if Fromm has any research or trials on their food and they dont employ a veterinary nutritionist on staff full time. Its just like honest kitchen, we get caught up in the marketing of hearing "human grade" and then think its a great food. How does anyone know its actually a properly formulated food for K9s? I would practice caution with those types of foods and place a little more value on proven science not just peoples recs because they liked the company. At least with companies like Purina and Royal Canin, you know they have been around a long time, they do research on their foods, they conduct feeding trials, and dont have dogs dying from heart failure, unlike many of these brands with grain free foods or improper formulations. Will I feed Purina, probably not, but if I had to make a choice, Id gladly feed it over Fromm. I personally feed a mix of Victor and RC/Euk sport and rotate for variety.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

LuvShepherds said:


> Do you have a link to that? This is the first I heard about it. They were very helpful to me when my dog first got sick and I contacted them about diet.


Even the DCM researchers at UC Davis admit the DCM scare is based on corelation and hypothesis. They don't know what's causing it yet. Or why Golden Retrievers are so over represented. There are a lot of variables under consideration.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Neither company - fromm and victor have veterinary nutrionists on staff. Victor does have a certified nutritionist on staff with a master in science. Fromm has a non certified nutritionist who is currently working on getting certified/masters in science. It does go by what your dog does best on to. I have had no issues with any of the foods. Max and Luna’s coats looked best on fromm grainfree game bird / just extra soft and super shiny they were always heavy shedder but now it’s seems to be constant- whether that makes sense or not. Of course with all the issues with grainfree I will not feed unless I had to.


----------

